# Looking for a Peter White



## woodend (Nov 23, 2009)

Looking for a Peter White from Bootle who left the 'pre-sea course' at Liverpool Tech. on completion of the course in March 1956. That was the last I saw of him on the last day of the course and I don't even know which shipping company he went to sea with so this a real 'flyer'. His nickname then was 'teddyboy' but that was only amongst the Cadets on the course. At a guess he would have joined his first ship in April 1956. He would now be 73 plus.


----------

